# así se (le) llama a



## Wernazuma

Hola!
"Mandamiento, así se (le) llama a todos los documentos..."

Cuál de las versiones es la más correcta?
Una busqueda google me da más de 500.000 páginas con "así se le llama a" y 6.000.000 sin el "le". 

Yo creo que no hace falta el "le", pero es una opción de estilo aceptable?

Gracias


----------



## Ibermanolo

Así se llama a todos los documentos = así se *les* llama

Les sustituye a documentos y sí es correcto duplicarlo "así se les llama a todos los documentos".


----------



## Fanaya

En el español existen muchas redundancias de este tipo, lo cual no quiere decir que sea incorrecto, como bien dice Ibermanolo. De hecho, creo que en el habla coloquial es mucho más frecuente encontrarlo con esta estructura.


----------



## Wernazuma

Fanaya said:


> En el español existen muchas redundancias de este tipo, lo cual no quiere decir que sea incorrecto, como bien dice Ibermanolo. De hecho, creo que en el habla coloquial es mucho más frecuente encontrarlo con esta estructura.




Vale, gracias. 

Aunque, el ejemplo es tomado de un artículo académico, por esto mi pregunta.


----------



## Calambur

Wernazuma said:


> Hola!
> "Mandamiento, así se (le) llama a todos los documentos..."
> 
> Cuál de las versiones es la más correcta?
> Una busqueda google me da más de 500.000 páginas con "así se le llama a" y 6.000.000 sin el "le".
> Dejemos de lado a san Google, que allí escribe hasta el maestro de Siruela... (que algunos escribirán Ciruela).
> 
> Yo creo que no hace falta el "le", pero es una opción de estilo aceptable?
> Para mí no hace falta la duplicación del complemento, pero es una opción válida.
> Yo diría:
> _"Mandamiento*s*, así se llama a todos los documentos..."_
> 
> PERO el inconveniente que veo es que, en el ejemplo, ese "le" constituye leísmo.
> Vale decir que si quieres duplicar, deberías decir:
> _"Mandamiento*s*, así se *los* llama a todos los documentos..."_
> 
> Ya verás que otros no opinan lo mismo...
> 
> ¡Ah!, y no me importa si es un artículo académico.


----------



## Colchonero

Pues yo sí opino lo mismo; lo mismo que Calambur, digo.


----------



## cbrena

> Editado por *Calambu*r Para mí no hace falta la duplicación del complemento, pero es una opción válida.
> Yo diría:
> _"Mandamiento*s*, así se llama a todos los documentos..."_
> 
> PERO el inconveniente que veo es que, en el ejemplo, ese "le" constituye leísmo.
> Vale decir que si quieres duplicar, deberías decir:
> _"Mandamiento*s*, así se *los* llama a todos los documentos..."_


*Calambur*, de acuerdo con el plural en mandamientos.
Pero tengo algunas dudas:

(1) Mandamiento*s*, así se llama*n* todos los documentos.
(2) Mandamiento, así se llama todo documento. 
(3) Mandamiento*s*, así se *los* llama a todos los documentos.
(4) Mandamiento, así se *le* llama a todo documento.

Yo en la primera frase tuya pondría el verbo en plural y quitaria "a" (1), o bien lo mantendría todo en singular sin la preposición "a" y sin artículo (2).
De acuerdo con tu segunda frase y el leísmo (3). 
Mi mayor duda está en la (4) ¿Realmente tendría que utlizar* "lo"*?

(Reconozco mi leísmo, sólo quiero aprender, pero en la (4) realmente me cuesta cambiar *le* por *lo*. )

Saludos.


----------



## miguel89

cbrena said:


> Yo en la primera frase tuya pondría el verbo en plural y quitaria "a" (1), o bien lo mantendría todo en singular sin la preposición "a" y sin artículo (2).*Estás transformando una impersonal en una pasiva con se. Para mí aquí ambas son válidas.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mi mayor duda está en la (4) ¿Realmente tendría que utlizar* "lo"*?*En algunos lugares de América, por lo demás no leístas, esta construcción lleva el pronombre de dativo. Algunos gramáticos sostienen que la construcción con el pronombre de dativo es la heredada del latín vulgar*


Saludos


----------



## Mate

Yo soy cero leísta y también se me hace difícil ese lo. Me suena feo, me choca. Si me imagino hablando diría "así se les llama a...". 

No sé si será que estoy dejando de ser tan argentino como me consideraba, o será que paso demasiado tiempo en el foro y se me terminó pegando el le.

Edito: ¿de dónde sacaste la última cita que ponés, Miguel? Gracias.


----------



## miguel89

Se comentó en un hilo anterior que trataba de este mismo tema. Si mal no recuerdo fue flljob quien puso algunas citas y dio las referencias de los trabajos que tocaban el tema.

Edito: este largo hilo.


----------



## Calambur

Yo sabía que ese *le/lo* iba a traer cola...

*cbrena*: *Miguel* se me adelantó y ya respondió tu duda.

También estoy de acuerdo con *Mate* en que ese *lo* suena feo. Por eso antes dije cómo lo diría/escribiría yo (no usaría ni _le/les_ ni _lo/los_).

-------



Mate said:


> ...o será que paso demasiado tiempo en el foro y se me terminó pegando el le.


 A mí me pasa lo mismo (y encima soy partidaria de Moliner, que también es leísta).


----------



## jorgema

Mate said:


> Yo soy cero leísta y también se me hace difícil ese lo. Me suena feo, me choca. Si me imagino hablando diría "así se les llama a...".
> 
> No sé si será que estoy dejando de ser tan argentino como me consideraba, o será que paso demasiado tiempo en el foro y se me terminó pegando el le.




Hola, Mate. Yo soy relativamente nuevo en el foro, y tampoco soy leísta, pero creo que también usaría "le" o "les" en ese caso u otros similares. Nunca pensé que este fuera un caso de leísmo, y aún no me queda claro que lo sea.


----------



## Peterdg

La explicación del DPD (artículo sobre leísmo)



> *f) *Es habitual que en las oraciones impersonales con _se_ (→ se, 2.1a) el complemento directo, especialmente cuando es masculino, se exprese con las formas de dativo y no con las de acusativo, como correspondería a la función desempeñada:_ Se le considera el mejor actor de su tiempo; Se les vio merodeando por la zona_.


----------



## Mate

Me quedo con la buena señal que transmite el DPD con eso de "es habitual", al principio. 

De todas formas, al menos en este caso, el DPD deja conformes a los que participamos en este hilo hasta ahora.


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> Yo sabía que ese *le/lo* iba a traer cola...
> 
> *cbrena*: *Miguel* se me adelantó y ya respondió tu duda.
> 
> También estoy de acuerdo con *Mate* en que ese *lo* suena feo. Por eso antes dije cómo lo diría/escribiría yo (no usaría ni _le/les_ ni _lo/los_).


 
Chica lista  

Yo también lo evitaría, por eso utilizaría la forma pasiva. Pero en tu primera opción, estás manteniendo una frase impersonal con _*se*_, al mantener el verbo en singulary la preposición *a*. Mi duda es si realmente se puede omitir en este caso el *le*.



> A mí me pasa lo mismo (y encima soy partidaria de Moliner, que también es leísta).


 
Según la aportación de Peterdg del DPD, parece que no es que Mate y tú os estéis volviendo leístas en este foro, tranquilos. 

Es más, en tu segunda frase (mi frase (3)) entraríamos en un problema entre la transitividad e intransitividad del verbo llamar (que tiene su miga) y el uso de *se los* o *se les* en las impersonales. Yo personalmente, me rindo en este tema.


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Pero en tu primera opción, estás manteniendo una frase impersonal con _*se*_, al mantener el verbo en singulary la preposición *a*. Mi duda es si realmente se puede omitir en este caso el *le*.


¿Te refieres a esta: _"Mandamiento*s*, así se llama a todos los documentos..." _?
Si es así, no veo razón alguna para que no pueda omitirse *les* (o *los*) -entiendo que se trata de una cuestión de estilo-.

Yo usaría *los* si no mencionara "documentos". Por ejemplo, si por el contexto sabemos que estamos hablando de documentos, diría:
_'Mandamientos', así se *los* llama._

Ahora supongamos que hablamos de naranjas, mandarinas, etc.
Usaría *las* en casos como éste:
_'Frutas cítricas', así se *las* llama._

Pero no duplicaría en este otro caso:
_'Frutas cítricas', así se llama a las naranjas, mandarinas, etc._


----------



## cbrena

Calambur said:


> Pero no duplicaría en este otro caso:
> _'Frutas cítricas', así se llama a las naranjas, mandarinas, etc._


 
*Calambur*, no intentes ver ironía en lo que voy a decir, no la hay.
Yo lo utilizaría así si las llamara a voces para que vinieran, pero si estoy diciendo el nombre que se* les/las* da, entonces necesito la duplicación.

Para mí no es cuestión de estilo, porque no tengo ningún estilo escribiendo.  Es simplemente la diferente información que me transmiten ambas frases.

Pero he entendido cómo lo usas tú.

Saludos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Yo digo guapas a las mujeres.Yo les digo guapas a ellas, las mujeres.
Yo llamo guapas a las mujeres. Yo les llamo guapas a ellas, las mujeres.

Si alguien sabe explicar si hay leísmo en la segunda frase, le estaré agradecido.

En la frase del hilo:

Mandamientos, así se les llama a estos documentos.
Mandamientos, así se los llama a estos documentos.

Existen muchas frases coloquiales donde podemos observar la función de Objeto indirecto desempeñada por quien o quienes reciben la acción del verbo.
En el parque:

-Mami, mami, Antonio me ha llamado tonta
-Antonio ¿tu le has dicho/llamado tonta a mi hija?.
-Es que ella primero me ha dicho/llamado idiota.


Saludos


----------



## Calambur

cbrena said:


> Yo lo utilizaría así si las llamara a voces para que vinieran,...



Como si este exprimidor hablara: _¡Hey, naranja!... ven aquí que te hago jugo._


----------



## flljob

Calambur said:


> ¿Te refieres a esta: _"Mandamiento*s*, así se llama a todos los documentos..." _?
> Si es así, no veo razón alguna para que no pueda omitirse *les* (o *los*) -entiendo que se trata de una cuestión de estilo-.


 
Así se llama a todos los documentos.

¿Alguien sabe por qué es necesaria la preposición *a* antes de _todos los documentos_?

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

flljob said:


> Así se llama a todos los documentos.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué es necesaria la preposición *a* antes de _todos los documentos_?


Seguramente por esto que dice el DUE:


> *llamar.*
> *4 *tr. Aplicar cierto *nombre a ÷alguien o algo: ‘En su casa le llaman Pepe. Le llamaron Lucero porque tenía una mancha blanca en la frente’. El complemento directo lleva «a» aunque sea de cosa: ‘Llaman a América Nuevo Continente’.


(Dejemos de lado el leísmo propio de Moliner, al cual ya me he referido.)


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> Yo digo guapas a las mujeres.Yo les digo guapas a ellas, las mujeres.
> Yo llamo guapas a las mujeres. Yo les llamo guapas a ellas, las mujeres.
> 
> Si alguien sabe explicar si hay leísmo en la segunda frase, le estaré agradecido.
> 
> En la frase del hilo:
> 
> Mandamientos, así se les llama a estos documentos.
> Mandamientos, así se los llama a estos documentos.
> 
> Existen muchas frases coloquiales donde podemos observar la función de Objeto indirecto desempeñada por quien o quienes reciben la acción del verbo.
> En el parque:
> 
> -Mami, mami, Antonio me ha llamado tonta
> -Antonio ¿tu le has dicho/llamado tonta a mi hija?.
> -Es que ella primero me ha dicho/llamado idiota.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 

_Llamar_ y _decir_ pueden ser sinónimos en ese contexto, pero ello no implica que tengan el mismo régimen de complementos. 
*Me* ha llamado *tonta* > *OD* y *Pvo del OD*

*Me* ha dicho *idiota* > *OI* y *OD* (o, si las academias no se equivocan, *Pvo del OI,* hay hilos abiertos que tratan este tema).

Por tanto: Mandamientos: así se los llama a estos documentos (aunque haya oídos que no soporten ese "los").

Salud


----------



## hosec

flljob said:


> Así se llama a todos los documentos.
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe por qué es necesaria la preposición *a* antes de _todos los documentos_?
> 
> Saludos


 
La estructura impersonal con "se", ya sabes,  se confunde con la pasiva refleja si el verbo está en singular y aparece un sn capaz de ser od de la pasiva o sujeto paciente de la activa. 
La estructura del ejemplo deja claro, dada la presencia de "a", que el sn no es sujeto.
 Si no apareciese esa "a" parecería que la estructura estuviera mal formada y que realmente se quiere establecer una pasiva refleja, por lo que se tendería a realizar la concordancia entre el vb y el sn (o "se llama todo documento" o "se llaman todos los documentos").

Además, y aunque no pueda demostrarlo con datos, me parece que cada vez son más habituales los od con "a" aunque no sean de persona.

Aparte lo dicho por Calambur (y Mª Moliner)...

Salud


----------



## flljob

hosec said:


> La estructura impersonal con "se", ya sabes, se confunde con la pasiva refleja si el verbo está en singular y aparece un sn capaz de ser od de la pasiva o sujeto paciente de la activa.
> La estructura del ejemplo deja claro, dada la presencia de "a", que el sn no es sujeto.
> Si no apareciese esa "a" parecería que la estructura estuviera mal formada y que realmente se quiere establecer una pasiva refleja, por lo que se tendería a realizar la concordancia entre el vb y el sn (o "se llama todo documento" o "se llaman todos los documentos").
> 
> Además, y aunque no pueda demostrarlo con datos, me parece que cada vez son más habituales los od con "a" aunque no sean de persona.
> 
> Aparte lo dicho por Calambur (y Mª Moliner)...
> 
> Salud


 
¿Y se diría _se quema los documentos_ o _se quema a los documentos_?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

hosec said:


> _Llamar_ y _decir_ pueden ser sinónimos en ese contexto, pero ello no implica que tengan el mismo régimen de complementos.
> *Me* ha llamado *tonta* > *OD* y *Pvo del OD*
> 
> *Me* ha dicho *idiota* > *OI* y *OD* (o, si las academias no se equivocan, *Pvo del OI,* hay hilos abiertos que tratan este tema).
> 
> Por tanto: Mandamientos: así se los llama a estos documentos (aunque haya oídos que no soporten ese "los").
> 
> Salud



No tienen el mismo régimen de complementos porque así lo dice la RAE, pero habrá que ver si están en lo cierto.Para mi, si decir y llamar en ese contexto son equivalentes,no veo el motivo por el que el régimen debe de ser diferente:
Me ha llamado tonta   Me OI, tonta OD, me lo ha llamado ( a mi).
Me ha dicho tonta  Me OI, tonta OD, me lo ha dicho (a mi).

En cuanto a las impersonales y pasivas reflejas:
Este documento se llama mandamiento.    pasiva refleja
A este documento se le llama mandamiento.   impersonal

Estos documentos se llaman mandamientos.  pasiva refleja
A estos documentos se les llama mandamientos.  impersonal

Un tema complicado y confuso en el castellano (español llamado por algunos).

A la pregunta de flljob:
¿Y se diría _se quema los documentos_ o _se quema a los documentos_?     
Los documentos se queman.
A los documentos se los quema.


----------



## hosec

flljob said:


> ¿Y se diría _se quema los documentos_ o _se quema a los documentos_?


 

Pues... dependerá del verbo. O tendrá que ver con el predicativo. Habrá que darle vueltas.

 ¿Diríamos _Las plazas_ se (las) considera lugares de reunión? o ¿_A las plazas_ se (las) considera lugares de reunión? Yo me decanto por la segunda

¿Diríamos _Se eligió unos parques como lugares de reunión_? o ¿_Se eligió a unos parques como lugares de reunión_? Yo no diría ni una ni otra; no lo díría nunca en plural

Pero, desde luego, diría "Se quema los documentos"


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> No tienen el mismo régimen de complementos porque así lo dice la RAE, pero habrá que ver si están en lo cierto.Para mi, si decir y llamar en ese contexto son equivalentes,no veo el motivo por el que el régimen debe de ser diferente:
> Me ha llamado tonta Me OI, tonta OD, me lo ha llamado ( a mí). ?????????
> Me ha dicho tonta Me OI, tonta OD, me lo ha dicho (a mí).


No creo que sea porque lo dice la RAE: la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes no leen ni los documentos de la RAE ni los de ninguna otra academia y, sin embargo, el pronombre átono de _llamar_ lo entienden como od y el de _decir_ como oi.

Me considero poco leísta, por eso, _*A mi hija le han llamado tonta_ me hace polvo los tímpanos. Sería así si el "me" de tu ejemplo fuera oi

De pequeño tuve una perra; *la* llamábamos Estrella. Nunca **le* llamamos Estrella. Ahora tengo un perro y *lo* llamo Ator, no **le* llamo Ator. Sin embargo, a mi perra *le* decíamos Estrella y a mi perro *le* digo Ator.

A mi hijo *lo* llamé Juan Tomás, pero *le* digo Juanto; a mis hijas *las* llamé Luisa y Petra, pero *les* digo Luisi y Peti. Desde luego, alguna vez puedo llamar*los *tontos, pero nunca **les* llamo tontos y mucho menos _**les*_ llamo tontas.

Salud.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

hosec said:


> Pues... dependerá del verbo. O tendrá que ver con el predicativo. Habrá que darle vueltas.
> 
> ¿Diríamos _Las plazas_ se (las) considera lugares de reunión? o ¿_A las plazas_ se (las) considera lugares de reunión? Yo me decanto por la segunda
> 
> ¿Diríamos _Se eligió unos parques como lugares de reunión_? o ¿_Se eligió a unos parques como lugares de reunión_? Yo no diría ni una ni otra; no lo díría nunca en plural
> 
> Pero, desde luego, diría "Se quema los documentos"



No se el motivo por el que no usas el plural.
Se eligieron los parques como lugares de reunión. concordancia de número
Se eligió a unos parques. impersonal

Los documentos se quema.    es incorrecta


----------



## las cosas facilitas

hosec said:


> No creo que sea porque lo dice la RAE: la inmensa mayoría de los hablantes no leen ni los documentos de la RAE ni los de ninguna otra academia y, sin embargo, el pronombre átono de _llamar_ lo entienden como od y el de _decir_ como oi.
> 
> Me considero poco leísta, por eso, _*A mi hija le han llamado tonta_ me hace polvo los tímpanos. Sería así si el "me" de tu ejemplo fuera oi
> 
> De pequeño tuve una perra; *la* llamábamos Estrella. Nunca **le* llamamos Estrella. Ahora tengo un perro y *lo* llamo Ator, no **le* llamo Ator. Sin embargo, a mi perra *le* decíamos Estrella y a mi perro *le* digo Ator.
> 
> A mi hijo *lo* llamé Juan Tomás, pero *le* digo Juanto; a mis hijas *las* llamé Luisa y Petra, pero *les* digo Luisi y Peti. Desde luego, alguna vez puedo llamar*los *tontos, pero nunca **les* llamo tontos y mucho menos _**les*_ llamo tontas.
> 
> Salud.



A ver, los verbos transitivos llevan OD (obligado) y OI (opcional)

Compro libros a Juan.  OD libros   OI Juan 

LLamo guapa a Ana.  OD guapa  OI Ana

¿O quieres decir que Juan y Ana no son OI?

saludos


----------



## Calambur

hosec said:


> De pequeño tuve una perra; *la* llamábamos Estrella. Nunca **le* llamamos Estrella. Ahora tengo un perro y *lo* llamo Ator, no **le* llamo Ator. Sin embargo, a mi perra *le* decíamos Estrella y a mi perro *le* digo Ator.
> 
> A mi hijo *lo* llamé Juan Tomás, pero *le* digo Juanto; a mis hijas *las* llamé Luisa y Petra, pero *les* digo Luisi y Peti. Desde luego, alguna vez puedo llamar*los *tontos, pero nunca **les* llamo tontos y mucho menos _**les*_ llamo tontas.


Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## miguel89

las cosas facilitas said:


> LLamo guapa a Ana.  OD guapa  OI Ana
> 
> ¿O quieres decir que Juan y Ana no son OI?
> 
> saludos


_Ana _no es OI, sino OD. _Guapa _es predicativo objetivo.


----------



## Pitt

miguel89 said:


> _Ana _no es OI, sino OD. _Guapa _es predicativo objetivo.


 
Estoy de acuerdo:

_Llamo "guapa" a Ana > Ana es llamada "guapa" > La llamo "guapa". _
a Ana/la = complemento directo, guapa = complemento predicativo


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> _Llamo "guapa" a Ana > Ana es llamada "guapa" > La llamo "guapa". _
> a Ana/la = complemento directo, guapa = complemento predicativo




LLamo guapa a Ana > guapa es llamada Ana > llamo guapa a ella, le llamo guapa
guapa OD, a Ana OI

Es el mismo caso que cita el DPDD : La niña fue llamada Juana, pero que en mi opinión también es válido Juana fue llamada la niña.

*c) *Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_  [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía  con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar  en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_  a esto se añade que el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa  el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a  un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> No sé el motivo por el que no usas el plural.
> Se eligieron los parques como lugares de reunión. concordancia de número
> Se eligió a unos parques. impersonal
> 
> Los documentos se quema. es incorrecta


 

Creo que me he explicado mal: no usaría el plural en el od con el verbo en singular. Usaría la pasiva refleja (_Se eligió un parque_ o _se eligieron unos parques_, no _se eligió unos parques_ ni _se eligió a unos parques_)


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> LLamo guapa a Ana > guapa es llamada Ana > llamo guapa a ella, le llamo guapa   Perdona, pero la lógica de estos pasos se me escapa: la voz , las preposiciones y los pronombres van saliendo... ¿de dónde?
> guapa OD, a Ana OI  Guapa PVO, Ana OD. Tú mismo lo puedes leer en esta cita que aportas:
> 
> Es el mismo caso que cita el DPDD : La niña fue llamada Juana, pero que en mi opinión también es válido Juana fue llamada la niña.
> 
> *c) *Significa también ‘aplicar [a alguien o algo] una denominación o calificativo’: _«Vino al mundo un niño a quien llamaron Rolf»_ (Allende _Eva_ [Chile 1987]); _«¡No llames víbora a mi mujer!»_ (Gallego _Adelaida_ [Esp. 1990]). Con este sentido era transitivo en latín y se construía con doble acusativo. Ya desde los orígenes el español vaciló entre usar en este caso las formas de dativo _le(s) _o las de acusativo _lo(s), l(a)s, _vacilación que se ha mantenido hasta la época actual: _«En España a la papa le llaman patata»_ (Huneeus _Cocina_ [Chile 1989]); _«Presiento una hija y_ [...] _la llamaré Juana»_ (Cabrujas _Acto_ [Ven. 1976]). A pesar de esta vacilación tradicional, hoy se recomienda el uso de los pronombres _lo(s)_, _la(s)_, pues el complemento que expresa la persona o cosa nombrada funciona como sujeto en la construcción pasiva: _La niña fue llamada Juana;_ a esto se añade que *el complemento predicativo, que es el que expresa el nombre o calificativo aplicado, solo puede referirse gramaticalmente a un sujeto o a un complemento directo, nunca a un complemento indirecto.*


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Precisamente es lo que he tratado de explicar. ¿porqué lo que se llama, en este caso guapa, dice la RAE que es predicativo? Para mi es OD.
¿que llamas? guapa, ¿a quién? a ella.
De ahí que mucha gente dice 'le llamaron guapa' no por ser leístas, si no por
percibir a 'guapa' como OD y 'a ella(Ana) como OI.

Ahora bien, cuando realmente estás llamando a alguien, como en 'he llamado a Luisa', Luisa es el OD, por lo que se dice 'la he llamado'.

Aquí en Valencia, por lo general, no somos leístas pero los bilingües tenemos como referencia el valenciano y distinguimos claramente el 'la he llamado' a 'le he llamado tonta'. Muchas veces lo aplicamos al castellano mecánicamente porque así aprendimos a hablar de pequeños en casa y en el colegio.

saludos


----------



## Calambur

miguel89 said:


> _Ana _no es OI, sino OD. _Guapa _es predicativo objetivo.


 


Pitt said:


> Estoy de acuerdo:
> 
> _Llamo "guapa" a Ana > Ana es llamada "guapa" > La llamo "guapa". _
> a Ana/la = complemento directo, guapa = complemento predicativo


También yo estoy de acuerdo.

-------



las cosas facilitas said:


> ...¿porqué lo que se llama, en este caso guapa, dice la RAE que es predicativo? Para mi es OD.
> Fíjate que si 'guapa' fuera OD, tendrías que poder reemplazarlo por *la*, y sin embargo, cuando reemplazas y dices _*La llamo guapa*_, 'guapa' no queda comprendido dentro de *la *-eso te da la pauta de que es un predicativo y no un OD-.
> ¿que (cómo la) llamas? guapa, ¿a quién? a ella.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

> Cita:
> Publicado por *las cosas facilitas*
> 
> 
> ...¿porqué lo que se llama, en este caso guapa, dice la RAE que es predicativo? Para mi es OD.
> Fíjate que si 'guapa' fuera OD, tendrías que poder reemplazarlo por *la*, y sin embargo, cuando reemplazas y dices _*La llamo guapa*_, 'guapa' no queda comprendido dentro de *la *-eso te da la pauta de que es un predicativo y no un OD-.
> ¿que (cómo la) llamas? guapa, ¿a quién? a ella.


En tu ejemplo no reemplazas guapa por 'la', reemplazas ella. Si reemplazas guapa,la frase sería: Lo llamo a ella. Sea como sea, eres tan amble de analizarme esta frase:
-¿has llamado guapa a mi hija?
-sí, *se lo he llamado.*

*se *¿ qué es?. en mi criterio es OI
*lo* ¿qué es?.   OD

Y finalmente, si dices ¿cómo la has llamado? las respuestas posibles son:
por teléfono,gritando,tocando el timbre etc...
Para que la respuesta fuera guapa, tendrías que preguntar: ¿qué o cómo le has llamado?

saludos


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> En tu ejemplo no reemplazas guapa por 'la', reemplazas ella. Si reemplazas guapa,la frase sería: Lo llamo a ella. Sea como sea, eres tan amble de analizarme esta frase:
> -¿has llamado guapa a mi hija?
> -sí, *se lo he llamado.*
> 
> *se *¿ qué es?. en mi criterio es OI
> *lo* ¿qué es?. OD
> 
> Y finalmente, si dices ¿cómo la has llamado? las respuestas posibles son:
> por teléfono,gritando,tocando el timbre etc...
> Para que la respuesta fuera guapa, tendrías que preguntar: ¿qué o cómo le has llamado?
> 
> saludos


 
Quizá lo que esté mal planteado sea la respuesta a la primera pregunta.
¿Has llamado guapa a mi hija?
Sí, *lo he hecho* (llamarla guapa).
o
Sí, la he llamado guapa (así).

Los que somos leístas practicantes, aunque sea ocasionalmente, encontramos dificultades, a veces, para distinguir un OD de un predicativo, como en el caso que estamos discutiendo.

_Has llamado guapa a mi hija:_
Mi hija es el OD.
Guapa, el predicativo.

_Me has llamado tonta:_
Me, OD
guapa, predicativo.

Por eso debemos decir La has llamado guapa, Rosa o como queráis.
Así es como yo lo entiendo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

PInairun que alegría verte por aquí.
Entonces en la frase: 'sí, se lo he llamado', ¿qué función realizan se y lo?.

saludos


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> PInairun que alegría verte por aquí.
> Entonces en la frase: 'sí, se lo he llamado', ¿qué función realizan se y lo?.
> 
> saludos


 
Lo mismo, _facilitas_.

Ahí está el quid de la cuestión. 
La costumbre hace que demos por bueno 'se lo he llamado', cuando deberíamos decir "sí, la he llamado así". O, en todo caso, por aprovechar la construcción: sí, se lo he dicho.
No hay por dónde coger "se" y "lo" si no es interpretándolos el primero como OI y el segundo como OD. Pero eso es acomodar la expresión a nuestro punto de vista. Algo que el verbo _llamar_ no nos permite.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Pinairun said:


> Lo mismo, _facilitas_.
> 
> Ahí está el quid de la cuestión.
> La costumbre hace que demos por bueno 'se lo he llamado', cuando deberíamos decir "sí, la he llamado así". O, en todo caso, por aprovechar la construcción: sí, se lo he dicho.
> No hay por dónde coger "se" y "lo" si no es interpretándolos el primero como OI y el segundo como OD. Pero eso es acomodar la expresión a nuestro punto de vista. Algo que el verbo _llamar_ no nos permite.



¡Ahí te quería ver!  
No es una acomodación. las frases 'se lo he llamado', 'se lo llamé', 'nos lo llamaron', etc... se oyen en el habla coloquial.
El tema es que este 'llamar' es sinónimo de 'decir', o 'decir' es sinónimo de 'llamar':

decir  *3.     * tr. Nombrar o llamar.

llamar *5.     * tr. Designar con una palabra; aplicar una denominación, título o calificativo.

Si son sinónimos semánticamente, por pura lógica deberían ser sinónimos sintácticamente cuando el contexto (su uso) sea el mismo.

Yo creo que la RAE lo que quiere es que hagamos uso de la acepción 5 del verbo llamar como si fuera la acepción normal (llama a Pedro, llamaron a Luis desde el balcón, etc...).

Pero como ya dije, por estos lares hay mucha gente que usamos el verbo llamar de dos modos básicos, y los distinguimos casi sin darnos cuenta haciando uso tanto del la/lo como del le:

-¿has llamado a Marta?
-sí, la he llamado.
No vuelvas a llamarla. 
Llámala más tarde.

Frente a: 'a esta actividad se le llama entrenamiento', 'no le vuelvas a llamar tonta', 'no le llames fea a tu hermana', etc...

He encontrado esta página en donde se trata este complicado tema.

Saludos


----------



## Pinairun

Te comprendo perfectamente


----------



## Realice

las cosas facilitas said:


> Aquí en Valencia, por lo general, no somos leístas pero los bilingües tenemos como referencia el valenciano y distinguimos claramente el 'la he llamado' a 'le he llamado tonta'. Muchas veces lo aplicamos al castellano mecánicamente porque así aprendimos a hablar de pequeños en casa y en el colegio.





las cosas facilitas said:


> Pero como ya dije, por estos lares hay mucha gente que usamos el verbo llamar de dos modos básicos, y los distinguimos casi sin darnos cuenta haciando uso tanto del la/lo como del le:
> 
> -¿has llamado a Marta?
> -sí, la he llamado.
> No vuelvas a llamarla.
> Llámala más tarde.
> 
> Frente a: 'a esta actividad se le llama entrenamiento', 'no le vuelvas a llamar tonta', 'no le llames fea a tu hermana', etc...


Pero en valenciano no usas el mismo verbo para esos dos usos del verbo _'llamar'_... Sinceramente, creo que lo natural que a ti te suena el _'le'_ en frases como _'A Ana le llamé guapa'_ viene de que transfieres directamente a _'llamar'_ el régimen del verbo que usarías en valenciano con esa función (_'dir'_).


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Realice said:


> Pero en valenciano no usas el mismo verbo para esos dos usos del verbo _'llamar'_... Sinceramente, creo que lo natural que a ti te suena el _'le'_ en frases como _'A Ana le llamé guapa'_ viene de que transfieres directamente a _'llamar'_ el régimen del verbo que usarías en valenciano con esa función (_'dir'_).



Evidentemente, eso es lo que digo.
Pero si el castellano admite decir/llamar como sinónimos en el caso de asignar un calificativo, no me parece acertado que a los que dicen 'le llamé guapa' los califiquen de leístas y a los que dicen 'la dije guapa' de laístas.
Si es adecuado 'le dije guapa' también es adecuado 'le llamé guapa' y si lo adecuado es 'la llamé guapa' también debería serlo 'la dije guapa'.

saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

las cosas facilitas said:


> Evidentemente, eso es lo que digo.
> Pero si el castellano admite decir/llamar como sinónimos en el caso de asignar un calificativo, no me parece acertado que a los que dicen 'le llamé guapa' los califiquen de leístas y a los que dicen 'la dije guapa' de laístas.
> Si es adecuado 'le dije guapa' también es adecuado 'le llamé guapa' y si lo adecuado es 'la llamé guapa' también debería serlo 'la dije guapa'.
> 
> saludos.


 
Esto es de la página de Culturitalia cuyo enlace ofreces más arriba:



> Todas las zonas distinguidoras del caso parecen mostrar variación en el caso asignado al objeto directo *llamar* cuando este se presenta aumentado por un complemento predicativo. La construcción, que en latín exigía un doble acusativo, parece haberse reinterpretado desde antiguo en romance como una estructura transitiva con complemento predicativo obligatorio (una especie de unidad clausal mínima), donde el primitivo objeto directo se construye como indirecto, *quizá por analogía con decir, que siempre exige dativo.* Esta reinterpretación, sin embargo, no se presenta hoy uniformemente en todo el mundo hispanohablante, de modo que podemos encontrar áreas de predominio del dativo y otras de acusativo mayoritario, aunque siempre ambos coexisten.


 
A pesar de la sinonimia que existe entre _decir_ y _llamar_ podemos ver que no se tratan igual, ya de antiguo.


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> En tu ejemplo no reemplazas guapa por 'la', reemplazas ella. Si reemplazas guapa,la frase sería: Lo llamo a ella. Sea como sea, eres tan amble de analizarme esta frase:
> -¿has llamado guapa a mi hija?
> -sí, *se lo he llamado.*
> 
> *se *¿ qué es?. en mi criterio es OI
> *lo* ¿qué es?. OD
> 
> Y finalmente, si dices ¿cómo la has llamado? las respuestas posibles son:
> por teléfono,gritando,tocando el timbre etc...
> Para que la respuesta fuera guapa, tendrías que preguntar: ¿qué o cómo le has llamado?
> 
> saludos


 

Pero los cambios producidos en tus transformaciones y las preguntas que realizas, las cosas facilitas, te pueden llevar a engaño. El od "respondería" a la cuestión "¿qué o quién es lo llamado?" (= mi hija); el pvo, igual que el CC, puede responder a la pregunta "¿cómo?" o, como tú dices arriba, a "¿qué?"(Aquí, Juan es considerado _un santo_ > ¿_Cómo_ dices que lo consideran? / ¿_Qué_ lo consideran?)

Y, si "a mi hija" fuera oi, la marca que lleva en activa (la prep. "a") también habría de llevarla en pasiva. ¿Por qué desaparece la "a" de ese _supuesto_ oi? ¿Por qué la transformación a pasiva no es "A mi hija llamo guapa > *A mi hija es llamada guapa por mí? Porque es od, por eso pierde la "a" al pasar a ser suj. pac. de la pasiva.

Por otra parte, que sean sinónimos no implica que tengan, _llamar_ y _decir_, el mismo régimen de complementos, como tampoco lo tienen "tener en cuenta" y "contar con" o "acordarse" y "recordar", entre tantos ejemplos como habrá.

Además, el hecho de que aparezca la secuencia "se lo" no implica necesariamente la presencia de oi + od: dejando aparte las estructuras en que "se" no es pronombre sino morfema verbal, "lo" también podría ser "atrib" (no sería el caso en estos ejemplos que nos ocupan, claro está) o, incluso, podría ser que tanto "se" como "lo" encierraran sendos od (dependiendo de verbos de percepción sensorial en oraciones compuestas del tipo "Oí *al poeta* _-poeta= od de oí_- recitar sus propias obras _-obras=od de recitar"> *Lo* oí recitar sus propias obras / Oí *al poeta* recitarlas /_*Se* las oí recitar)

Salud

(Por cierto, vengo de Valencia: bonita mascletá la de hoy )


----------



## las cosas facilitas

hosec said:


> Pero los cambios producidos en tus transformaciones y las preguntas que realizas, las cosas facilitas, te pueden llevar a engaño. El od "respondería" a la cuestión "¿qué o quién es lo llamado?" (= mi hija); el pvo, igual que el CC, puede responder a la pregunta "¿cómo?" o, comno tú dices arriba,  a "¿qué?"(Aquí, Juan es considerado _un santo_ > ¿_Cómo_ dices que lo consideran? / ¿_Qué_ lo consideran?)
> 
> Salud
> 
> (Por cierto, vengo de Valencia: bonita mascletá la de hoy )



A ver, por partes:
*El od "respondería" a la cuestión "¿qué o quién es lo llamado?" (= mi hija);*
creo que formulas la pregunta con 'trampa', en esa frase no estoy llamando a nadie, estoy llamando guapa, estoy diciendo guapa. ¿qué llamo? guapa,
¿a quién se lo llamo? a mi hija. Para mi, e insisto, no es lo mismo llamar a alguien que llamar a alguien algo.
Si tomamos tu ejemplo como referencia, en la frase 'compro fruta a Pedro'
¿qué a quién es comprado? Pedro??? no! ¿qué? fruta, ¿a quién? a Pedro.

Yo este tema ya lo tengo claro:
hace muchísimos años, en latín estas frases se decían con dos acusativos (actualmente denominados OD), hasta que algunos empezaron(también hace muchísimos años) a usar el pronombre 'le' en sustitución de uno de esos acusativos, es decir, cambiaron de acusativo a dativo.Por lo tanto había gente que usaba dos acusativos y otra gente usaba un acusativo más un dativo.
La RAE considera al acusativo que ellos usaban un predicativo, y el dativo lo considera un Objeto Directo....ya me gustaría saber que dirían los lingüistas de entonces si se enteraran de esto.
Y digan lo que digan, la evidencia no se puede cuestionar; la frase
'se lo he llamado' es un claro ejemplo de OI+OD+verbo
La RAE dice que 'se' es OD y 'lo' predicativo, pues vale, no voy a discutir, prefiero la mascletá. 

Salud


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> A ver, por partes:
> *El od "respondería" a la cuestión "¿qué o quién es lo llamado?" (= mi hija);*
> creo que formulas la pregunta con 'trampa' >>>> todos (creo) los od responden a esa cuestión, [...] Si tomamos tu ejemplo como referencia, en la frase 'compro fruta a Pedro'
> ¿qué a quién es comprado? Pedro??? no! ¿qué? fruta, ¿a quién? a Pedro. (Esta parte no la entiendo, disculpa)
> 
> 
> Evidentemente, en "Compro fruta a Pedro", lo comprado es la fruta, por tanto, fruta = od
> []
> 
> 
> Y digan lo que digan, la evidencia no se puede cuestionar; la frase
> 'se lo he llamado' es un claro ejemplo de OI+OD+verbo ¿También dirías "Al ordenador _*le*_ llamo computadora"?


 
¿Cómo cambiarías a pasiva la última frase? ¿Mantendrías la "a" de "al ordenador"?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

No usaría la pasiva, no veo necesidad de hacerlo.
Ahora bien, sí que diría 'al ordenador se le llama computadora en algunos lugares' antes que 'al ordenador se lo llama computadora'.

Por cierto, ¿has oído alguna vez 'a eso se le llama tener suerte' ?, yo nunca he oído 'a eso se lo llama tener suerte'.

Y si seguimos el tema acabaremos más confundidos si cabe.


----------



## hosec

las cosas facilitas said:


> No usaría la pasiva, no veo necesidad de hacerlo.   ¿¿¿¿Y tú me dices que yo hago "Trampa" con una pregunta?????    Ya sé que prácticamente NADIE usaría ni sentiría la necesidad de usar la pasiva para expresar eso, pero es, lo sabes bien, una forma de caracterizar al od de la activa. Por eso me gustaría que la pasivizaras...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahora bien, sí que diría 'al ordenador se le llama computadora en algunos lugares' antes que 'al ordenador se lo llama computadora'.
> 
> Por cierto, ¿has oído alguna vez 'a eso se le llama tener suerte' ?, yo nunca he oído 'a eso se lo llama tener suerte'.
> 
> El origen de esos usos de "le" para la expresión del od está explicado en otros hilos. Se da desde el origen de la lengua y no tiene demasiado que ver con lo que debatimos. También yo lo diría así (aunque en puridad no deje de ser un leísmo).
> 
> 
> Y si seguimos el tema acabaremos más confundidos si cabe.


 
 Si _Llamo guapa a  Ana_ la pasivizaste en  _Guapa es llamada Ana_ (_Ana_ sin prep _a_), la solución la tienes en tu misma respuesta: a _Ana_ le quitas la prep porque tú mismo eres consciente de que no es oi.

Otra cosa es lo que defiendas.

Saludos.


----------



## flljob

El origen de esos usos de "le" para la expresión del od está explicado en otros hilos. Se da desde el origen de la lengua y no tiene demasiado que ver con lo que debatimos. También yo lo diría así (aunque en puridad no deje de ser un leísmo).

No entiendo por qué creen que es un leísmo. Es un _le_ correcto.

Saludos


----------



## hosec

flljob said:


> El origen de esos usos de "le" para la expresión del od está explicado en otros hilos. Se da desde el origen de la lengua y no tiene demasiado que ver con lo que debatimos. También yo lo diría así (aunque en puridad no deje de ser un leísmo).
> 
> No entiendo por qué creen que es un leísmo. Es un _le_ correcto.
> 
> Saludos


 

Nos salimos del tema del hilo, pero si usamos "le" para un od (y es un od) es, en puridad, un leísmo. Aunque lo bendiga el papa.


----------

